# OmniPass Problem



## spclement (Jul 26, 2010)

My mother-in-law has an old computer seems to have a factory installed software called OmniPass.
She now wants to transfer pictures and files to a new computer that is running Windows7 but keeps receiving messages saying that the files are encrypted with OmniPass.
She wants to decrypt the files, but has no idea of her username and password. She decided to delete the omnipass software, but received a warning that doing this would delete all the files that were encrypted with omnipass. 
What can she do to transfer her files to her new computer?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I am sorry but our forum rules prohibit us from helping with lost/forgotten pass word or sign in names.

Rules can be found here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php

Closing this post.

BG


----------

